# [CFW] Anyone having experience in Netgear N150 WGR614v10?



## ratul (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, so today i cross-flashed my WGR614v10's firmware to the latest WNR1000v3's firmware, working good and new interface looks cool.. 
But does anyone have any experience of flashing Tomato's or DD-WRT's firmware to this router??
If yes, please post the guide for doing the same..


----------

